# how long is a new home guarantee



## tin man (Mar 22, 2009)

the house was built in 05,sold to a guy in 06,he sold it to a lady in 07 and i bought it from her in 08...........My question is... Is the contractor still responsible for the roof?

It was sold to the first buyer with an (As Is)contract.

could i sue him for not putting the shingles on right?

lets say they were nailed to high.

any input would be helpful...thanks


----------



## tin man (Mar 22, 2009)

14 views and no replies,:whistling:,somebody should have an opinion on this


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

are they blowing off causing leaks? any damage to the house?
if not why sue? dont like the color?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Speak to your attorney about statute of limitations and latent defects.

Ed


----------



## Eric the Roofer (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello Tin Man,

My name is Eric, I'd like to help by offering my comments on your questions.

The guarantee's associated with new homes vary in immense proportions. Another note, which I will mention in a moment, may allow you to bypass chasing a home builder or a roofing contractor to remedy your issue.

Many home builders in my area (Calgary), offer 2 year guarrantee's, although some last longer, during which period the builder personally coordinates any and all repairs to the roof. To initiate such a claim, the claim must be submitted prior to the end of the guarrantee period. Check with the home builder to see what length of time they guarantee their work.

One of my customers, a larger residential roofing company, installs roof systems exclusiverly for 3 larger home builders here. After the 2 year period of builder liable guarantee period, claims are forwarded to my customer. I should explain here, I am a repair specialist, this is why I refer to this roofing company as a customer, I handle their (and other companies as well) repair and service related issues. www.calgary-roofing.com Anyways, ...claims are forwarded to my customer. And as any professional roofing contractor would, they repair (through me) any and all roof issues as top priority. Whether fault of defective products, roofer workmanship or other contractor damages, they stand behind their work.

Contact the home builder first, then contact the roofing company that installed your roof.

Should you still get nowhere, remember that quality manufacturers such as GAF/ELK www.gaf.com offer some excellent guarantee's on their products, many of which include labor costs associated with the required repairs. If the home builder and roofing company don't come through, you may be able to get some assistance out of the manufacturer...depending of course on what manufacturer made the products on your roof...and depending of corse on the cause of the problem ie: workmanship vrs. defective products.

The thing is tin man, you may be right out of luck here, but I'd say you stand a %60 or so chance of getting a free repair.

Hopefully your house was built by a good home builder, good roofing contractor and a good manufacturer!

If you end up choosing another roofing company to fix your problem, have a quick read through of this article, it may help you choose a good reliable contractor for the job: http://www.calgary-roofing.com/6_must_haves_of_calgary_roofing_contractors

All the best!


----------



## tin man (Mar 22, 2009)

i have no contract with the builder since im the 3rd owner,and i found out the first buyer bought the house with an AS IS contract.
can the builder still be held liable for a faulty roof after 2 1/2 years?


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

I think your flogging a dead horse.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

tin man said:


> i have no contract with the builder since im the 3rd owner,and i found out the first buyer bought the house with an AS IS contract.
> can the builder still be held liable for a faulty roof after 2 1/2 years?


What did your attorney say, who would be familiar with your local and state laws and timeframes?

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Around here, 1 year is minimum required by law. I know of one builder who warrants 10 years. Part of the reason he hires us, we warrant the same. However most warranties I've ever read are nullified or severely limited upon transfer of title, or in other words when you sell. 

Did you not have a home inspection? Your inspector should have found these problems. 

About the only person YOU could sue is theperson YOU bought it from, depending on your contract. If the seller didn't know of any problems then he is not in violation of the lemon laws, however if he was aware of problems and did not disclose you may have a case. Pretty much all homes are sold as-is unless the buyer requests otherwise. when they are listed "as-is" you know there's something wrong and it's probably a tear down IMO.

The roof's 5 years old? Yeah you got about the life expectancy for a new construction roof LOL


----------



## AaronB. (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah... gotta see a lawyer from your area.


----------

